# Greenlawn 4/17



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wanted to offer a quick report on greenlawn from yesterday. I went during my lunch break and there were quite a few people fishing. One guy was wading out at the island which you can finally see now. Water was still pretty muddy though. I did not catch anything in the short time I was there (didn't really know what to throw and didn't have much time). I talked to one guy who said he had caught a couple white bass and lost a striper that broke his line. Other than that, I did not see many fish being caught. Hoping to stop down for lunch again today.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

COOL!! thanks for the report. i'm off Friday and will head out in the morning.
edlovereze if your off let me know. if you want to tag a long?


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> COOL!! thanks for the report. i'm off Friday and will head out in the morning.
> edlovereze if your off let me know. if you want to tag a long?


Unfortunately I work Friday. However if it is nice out, I will most likely stop down there for lunch. 12ish-1. If you'll be there, I can meet up with you then! I'll also report back after lunch today. Any good lures you'd recommend? Thinking of trying a white joshy and maybe a Twister tail or something.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

if you have any shallow running cranks give them a go (shallow squarebill would be my choice). some good vibration in muddy water will help fish find you bait.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I do have shallow running cranks. However, I feel like I always snag a rock with them, even tho the point is that they bounce off of them. Is it something I do wrong or am I just unlucky? Haha. I will definitely give one a try though and hopefully not lose it!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

if your just wanting to catch anything use a crappie tube jig under a bobber.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

2.75" Chartreuse-based Joshy's on an 1/8oz jig was working well last night. Biggest tip is to let them sink sink sink.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

edlovereze if you go out today at lunch please let me know how the water looks


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Will do sir! Think I am going to stop by as long the rain stays away!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I gotcha and thanks...if we don't get too much rain i'll be down there Friday morning.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Stopped by. Still not very clear. Although I'm not sure what it usually looks like. Could only see rocks in about a foot or so of water. I'd say it was stained. Saw 4 fish get caught by others. 2 saugeye, a smallie, and a white bass. I couldn't get anything to bite yet again! Haha. Need to figure it out so my lunch breaks are more fun!


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I went last night and waded into the center and caught white bass, smallmouth and 1 nice saugeye. Also hooked something really big that almost ripped all the line off my pole before it came unhooked. Water looked great to me.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

keithjpoole said:


> I went last night and waded into the center and caught white bass, smallmouth and 1 nice saugeye. Also hooked something really big that almost ripped all the line off my pole before it came unhooked. Water looked great to me.


Sounds like a good night! I was on the bank so the water looked a little dirtier to me. Definitely good for fishing tho! Like I said, it's a new spot for me so I'm not sure what it usually looks like. Think I'll try wading to the center next time I go


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Give it a shot. Cast tight up against the damn with a 1/8th Oz jig and a 2 or 3in green twister tail.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

cool thanks for the report.
edlovereze is there anyway you can keep or get bassminies? we wade out and throw tight at the dam. then hold on!!!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Went down last night before the rain. Pulled two smallies out. Each around the 13-15" range. Saw other smallies and white bass being caught


----------



## MattSmith223 (Dec 20, 2015)

Fished greenlawn past two days. caught two smallies, white bass, two 13" crappie last night before & after the rain. my buddy hit almost a 10lb hybrid wiper


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I wonder how often I see ogf members out there fishing when I go to lunch. Edlovereze mentioned a guy wading out near the island on Tuesday and I know I saw him. Maybe one of these days I'll stop down there while I'm on lunch.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I hit it yesterday morning. Had 2 striper hit and on that bent my hook. But I did manage to land these 2 guys.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Flatty and hybrid!!! Tis the season!!!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice fish man! I wanna catch a striper! That'd be a new species for me!


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Wow! The water looks so much cleaner then when I was a teen.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

edlovereze said:


> Nice fish man! I wanna catch a striper! That'd be a new species for me!


Not sure when I'll be there next. But bass mini right at the dam. That's the trick.


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

howdy folks, so i took a walk down yonder today to the greenlawn spot, i walked down under the bridge on the east side "front st" side, was between the bridge and the dam, i havent fishd the area, well i havent fished here in columbus period , but its prolly the only area i can reach to fish as i dont have a car, so im wonderins, reading yalls fish tales, if this spot, general area is a cat producer? im only interested in fishin for cats, so if yall have any cat related info on the area orstories, lemme know im lookn to start fishing that spot soon if possitvie feed back comes forth


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

I have had better luck on the other side of the dam off Whittier street.


















got those in the last few days, one on nightcrawlers other on a bluegill head


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

thanks pedex, nice lil cats , thats a option for me , i just never went that way to be honest it would prolly be easier to get to , i just assumed there wouldnt be any cat action up that way so close to the flow over top side , is ther any holes or deep spots, ?none the less what u showed me , has promise, if theres lil cats out there then my time will be happily spent in seacch of them cats


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

payne86 said:


> howdy folks, so i took a walk down yonder today to the greenlawn spot, i walked down under the bridge on the east side "front st" side, was between the bridge and the dam, i havent fishd the area, well i havent fished here in columbus period , but its prolly the only area i can reach to fish as i dont have a car, so im wonderins, reading yalls fish tales, if this spot, general area is a cat producer? im only interested in fishin for cats, so if yall have any cat related info on the area orstories, lemme know im lookn to start fishing that spot soon if possitvie feed back comes forth


We do some carp and buffalo fishing for sport there and we usually get a few decent channels mixed in. Near the pool directly south of the greenlawn car/road bridge nice little area to sit up on too lil snaggy tho


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

fool4fish, hey thanks for that heads up, ive only walked down that way once , that was the other day i was under that bridge on the front street side, im not sure where that pool is , and if your talking about the same side, maybe you can give me a better mental image, from where i was, and none the less thanks again bc now i know i can find cats above the roll over and bellow, so things are looking up for me, im looking to start fishing those areas next week , and hope not to inturupt any one, side note , im not a carp fishing type but have you pulled any out worth bragging bout? i might look into those aswell


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

payne86 said:


> fool4fish, hey thanks for that heads up, ive only walked down that way once , that was the other day i was under that bridge on the front street side, im not sure where that pool is , and if your talking about the same side, maybe you can give me a better mental image, from where i was, and none the less thanks again bc now i know i can find cats above the roll over and bellow, so things are looking up for me, im looking to start fishing those areas next week , and hope not to inturupt any one, side note , im not a carp fishing type but have you pulled any out worth bragging bout? i might look into those aswell


Plenty of carp numbers but nothing over 15 lbs myself but scoito has strong big fish numbers upstream for reference im speaking about the access on westside of the physical dam loop around parking just walk the path downstream south n the river chokes down after that bridge so the path dumps you right at bridge for shade n puts you at the head of the main pool after the choke down depending on water level of course i normally fish lower summer pool levels after the better sport fishing bites have slowed pm me anytime i can fill u in more if needed by the way by the payne screen name i may know you? by john or even johnny payne?


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

ahhh so that area i seen across the way, i seen a couple of people there fishing when i was there, i know where u mean then, thats good to know thanks, and nope lol im a hermit , i dont know many folks here in the city i stay to myself mostly, names matt, payne is just a nickname i was titled with from women and elderly figures lmao


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

payne86 said:


> ahhh so that area i seen across the way, i seen a couple of people there fishing when i was there, i know where u mean then, thats good to know thanks, and nope lol im a hermit , i dont know many folks here in the city i stay to myself mostly, names matt, payne is just a nickname i was titled with from women and elderly figures lmao


Well either way good to meet ya n dont hesitate to ask you need any other tips


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

ya bub nice to meet ya aswell, and thanks for the info ill holler for sure if anything pops up, but if your ever out there and look across the way n see a fat fella with long hair and a medium beard that will be me give a wave haha


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

payne86 said:


> yay bub nice to meet ya aswell, and thanks for the info ill holler for sure if anything pops up, but if your ever out there and look across the way n see a fat fella with long hair and a medium beard that will be me give a wave haha


Beard power same here fat beard just short top n glasses will do


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

fool4fish said:


> We do some carp and buffalo fishing for sport there and we usually get a few decent channels mixed in. Near the pool directly south of the greenlawn car/road bridge nice little area to sit up on too lil snaggy tho


Exactly

There are decent sized pools south of the dam that are accessible but the whole area is seriously rocky with little to no sediment build up on top so losing rigs is a regular occurrence. 

North of the dam however its mud on top of a rocky bottom and its pretty shallow for the most part. The water flow comes by the peninsula creating a giant eddy current that flows up into the big cove there and back out again. It is a giant feeding and spawning zone for fish as well as home to many other critters too. My experience with fishing there since late last summer has been that the fish are picky about bait and wind as well as where you put the bait. Right now fish are very close to shore, I caught a channel cat 5ft off the bank in 2 ft of water the other day. The bluegills are in inches of water and spawning. When its windy the carp go where its quiet but when its dead calm you can see em all over hoovering up food in the new vegetation growing in 6" of water right at waters edge.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

payne86 said:


> thanks pedex, nice lil cats , thats a option for me , i just never went that way to be honest it would prolly be easier to get to , i just assumed there wouldnt be any cat action up that way so close to the flow over top side , is ther any holes or deep spots, ?none the less what u showed me , has promise, if theres lil cats out there then my time will be happily spent in seacch of them cats


there's two fishing spots on the bank off the bike trail next to the park off whittier st plus fishing from the docks and boat ramp area

Holes?not that I have found but from what I have observed the swirl of current when you cast into the middle of it works well when the fish aren't right up on shore spawning or feeding.....its a bit of a cast to get out there but its doable

watch for debris coming by from left to right if you are in the cove off the trail and you will see it go the other way back out again about 100yds out or so, aim for the middle near the seams where the water is going both ways

You can also cast onto the ledge area near the boat ramp.......the ramp area is very shallow but it gets deeper quickly towards the middle of the river from there. That point from the peninsula comes way way out, further than one would expect. Watch the birds standing for depth info in that area. 

There's other spots up stream but I am not giving em up on a public forum.


----------



## payne86 (May 25, 2017)

much appreciated pedex, notes taken, i got a good bit of info between you and fool4fish, yall been very helpfull,


----------

